
Hacking Yelp with Chrome DevTools to Find a Better Dinner Reservation - TheRoccoB
https://medium.com/@theroccob/hacking-yelp-w-chrome-devtools-to-find-a-better-dinner-reservation-2f7d8e1ecab5
======
minimaxir
Intercepting _and modifying_ packet requests in lieu of the API is likely
against Yelp ToS.

